
Ask HN: Are we just reacting to technology? - danschumann
&quot;Humans are just a boat loader for AI&quot;<p>That&#x27;s a fear inducing sentiment.  I&#x27;m not quite that pessimistic, but it feels like most people are just reacting to what they can do next in terms of technology, and I don&#x27;t know that they have much choice.<p>We need to eliminate all these silly things we&#x27;re doing with technology as possibilities, by doing them, before we get on to our true purpose.  It&#x27;s like debugging:  you don&#x27;t try things until you&#x27;ve eliminated other possibilities, eventually finding the true source of the problem.<p>Much of tech these days is focused on time-waste, video games and such, and I could get mad about it, but maybe it&#x27;s all necessary.  We need to do it, so we see that it doesn&#x27;t give us a sense of &quot;ultimate purpose&quot;, and then we can clearly see what we&#x27;re really meant to do.<p>What we&#x27;re really meant to do is probably stuff like invent the energy source of the future, go into space, cure cancer and these things, but maybe we can&#x27;t see to doing that until we&#x27;ve fully saturated some of these lamer markets (thus creating pressure away from lame markets and into harder, better endeavors).<p>A goal to get away from distraction could be to figure out, not how to empty yourself of distractions, but how to saturate faster.<p>Just a thought.
======
Kaze404
How do you expect a society without entertainment to achieve anything? Humans
can't just "pursue an ultimate goal" 24/7, not to mention that different
people simply have different goals.

